# Lemon and Sweetie Adventures (Ongoing Thread)



## justmoira

*Have you tried this all natural body scrub?*

Packed full if vitamin A and beta-carotene, this all natural scrub will make your feathers bright and shiny*! Lemon highly recommends CARROTS to all the lovely budgies out there looking for new and organic ways to bathe.

*might result in a slight tint of orange

IMG_20160509_090236787 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20160509_090231226 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## FaeryBee

*That is adorable!

All natural Carrot Baths will soon be the rage among all the budgies on the forum because of Lemon's endorsement. *


----------



## Stranding

Great photos!
But hmmm. It's obviously very effective, with that stunning, unusual multi-colouring effect. My lutino is dead impressed with the random modern-art thing!

But I'm wondering about the health & safety factor. Has this product been thoroughly researched? The dyes used are very concentrated--have these passed the regulatory avian safety tests? What happens as the bird dries? Toxicity lurks everywhere; we must be hyper-alert to it surfacing in seemingly friendly products... :scare::scared: :laughing:


----------



## aluz

Haha, those pics of your Lemon are priceless! 
Mine prefer to eat the carrots instead of bathing in them. They would much rather use a big, leafy green for bathing purposes.


----------



## Pegg

Now that's cute! 
Lemon :urock:


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Stranding said:



I'm wondering about the health & safety factor. Has this product been thoroughly researched? The dyes used are very concentrated--have these passed the regulatory avian safety tests? What happens as the bird dries? Toxicity lurks everywhere; we must be hyper-alert to it surfacing in seemingly friendly products... :scare::scared: :laughing:

Click to expand...

I've done some extensive research on the topic to help preserve your peace of mind. 
This product has been certified as FBA (Federal Budgie Agency) approved and non-toxic for eating, shredding, bathing and nest-building.*


----------



## shanebudgie

aww how cute.lemon is so handsome.thanks for the advice.its good to know carrots are safe to eat and bathe in etc.Blessings always


----------



## Therm

Those pictures are so precious. I'm glad the product appears to be safe. I've not heard of this 'carrot' myself. Have to look it up.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Be very careful to spell it correctly if you accidentally get a space in the word you'll be looking up "car rot" which is very toxic to people and budgies worldwide! 

Lemon is very, very smart and would never confuse the two. 
She also has great eyesight because she eats some of her carrots when she bathes in them. *


----------



## Stranding

We owe a lot to the endeavours of FaeryBee who has done an amazing piece of research in a very short patch of time. Her work has meant the rest of us can stop worrying about this new "carrot" bath product. The FBA are on the case! Whew, what a great relief. :lol:


----------



## Jedikeet

Good golly, Ms Lemon looks like a super cute (and edible) living work of art here!:laughing:


----------



## RavensGryf

I love it! Lemon has discovered a new beauty product. I hear that's all the rage among celebrity budgies! I wonder if Mallorn has tried it, as a professional model you know . Soon, I'm sure it will be a big trend among budgies worldwide . 

Love the comments! :laughing2:


----------



## StarlingWings

Lemon looks like a spa celebridy for sure--look at that luxurious carrot shade! That glowing complexion! The _chic artiste_ is ever present!

All budgies should try this revolutionary new scrub, it is sure to make all young budgies as pretty as Miss Lemon 

I'll have to run the name by Mallorn, she'll be sure to voice her thoughts if she gets some


----------



## nuxi

Lemon looks so cute with her new "haircolor".


----------



## Island

omg that is so hilarious  what a cute lil brat


----------



## justmoira

*An after breakfast nap*

First, you gorge yourself on breakfast. 
Then you take the ever delightful after breakfast nap. On mum's arm. Making it awkward to type. Lemon, the rebel that she is, happily settles for beside her secret best friend Laptop.

IMG_20160513_183441546 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20160513_183411730 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20160513_183418645 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20160513_183423507 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## nuxi

Awww! Sweetie looks so fluffy and sleepy! Thanks for sharing,Moira!


----------



## aluz

Maybe next time Lemon will also try the "arm perch" for a nap!


----------



## Jedikeet

Ahhh, cuteness overload! They look like 2 little round muffins (one lemon, one blueberry) ready for me to gobble up! I just can't get enough of little Sweetie and I love his rotund form even more because he so reminds me of my birdies...and he so belongs in Jediland


----------



## shanebudgie

aww so cute.sweety was just resting on you,while lemon is like hmm should I hop on or watch lol?thanks so much for sharing.blessings always


----------



## StarlingWings

That is so adorable!  

They clearly enjoy their relaxing naps to help their food go down in the morning


----------



## FaeryBee

*Super cute pictures, Moira! 
Lemon and Sweety both look quite content.*


----------



## justmoira

Jedikeet said:


> Ahhh, cuteness overload! They look like 2 little round muffins (one lemon, one blueberry) ready for me to gobble up! I just can't get enough of little Sweetie and I love his rotund form even more because he so reminds me of my birdies...and he so belongs in Jediland


Hahahaha Well then! I will put it in my will should anything happen to me *knocks on wood* that you get Sweetie and Lemon seeing as though you are his biggest fan!


----------



## justmoira

*Photo dump of the bébés*

Star mentioned folks love pics of my dynamic duo, so please enjoy.

IMG_20160711_122016378 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20160710_122449 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

Workin' for those treats
Note: That chew toy with the threads had been trimmed since this picture was taken. 
IMG_20160709_094912 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20160629_110953 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20160624_140740263 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

BONUS! Elora the Angry and Willow the Snuggly:
IMG_20160628_145603007 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

FB_IMG_1466222668564 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## StarlingWings

Moira, I absolutely love the newest pictures of them  Sweetie looks very handsome--I love his shade of grey! :grey:

Lemon looks like a very serene little lady on her rope perch  

The furry girls are beautiful--I love how snuggly they are!  It's great to see them all looking so well


----------



## RavensGryf

Moira, thanks for the new pics . Your budgies and kitties are all so precious! I especially love the last pic of Lemon, how adorable she looks!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Adorable pictures! It's always wonderful to see your little ones.
Thanks for sharing them, Moira. *


----------



## aluz

Great pics of your feathery and furry companions! 
I love how expressive your Sweetie is.


----------



## justmoira

*Psst, Mom! Look here!*

HEY!!! 
IMG_20160716_102938074 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

You gonna let us out or what?! 
IMG_20160716_102936620 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## Iovis

this is adorable!


----------



## petites

What a sad little face out:


----------



## justmoira

petites said:


> What a sad little face out:


No worries! He got out two seconds later and was all chirpin' and kissin', haha!


----------



## Niamhf

Ooooh! Look at that face! How could anyone resist?


----------



## Therm

I think he's actually trying to pull the sides apart with his super budgie strength!


----------



## StarlingWings

Sweetie looks like a male gymnast with his cool and collected splits  

He certainly knows how to catch your eye!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Sweetie sure knows how to get the jail-keeper's attention!
I wonder if he convinced her to let him and his partner out of confinement? 

Moira,

I've merged several of your budgie picture (adventure) threads into one and made it an (Ongoing Thread) at this time.

Now you will be able to give us wonderful updates of Lemon and Sweetie's Adventures all in one thread. *


----------



## bluewing

I think my eyes deceive 'cause that "ORANGE you glad you got Lemon-y" looks like a new breed o' budgie :wow::lol:

Sweetie's a cutie, too  :001_wub:


----------



## justmoira

*Lemon is ready for her closeup*

IMG_20160717_104136594 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20160717_104124503 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20160717_104111832 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## FaeryBee

*Lemon looks gorgeous in her modeling shots! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Pegg

Lemon is so adorable!


----------



## RavensGryf

Lemon looks so... innocent


----------



## petites

She is simply adorable :loveeyes:


----------



## justmoira

*Remodelling is exhausting work!*

Lemon says it's time for naps everybirdie!

IMG_20160721_133550133 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## FaeryBee

*Lemon is a beautiful girl and appears to love having her picture taken! *


----------



## justmoira

FaeryBee said:


> *Lemon is a beautiful girl and appears to love having her picture taken! *


She used to be so scared of the camera, but then I started playing budgie videos and showing them budgie instagrams on my phone, and now she loves it!


----------



## aluz

You really got some funny pics of Sweetie, he sure looked very eager to come out of the cage! 
I love those close up pics of your Lemon, she's such a cutie!


----------



## justmoira

*Happy Hatchday Lemon!!*

I don't actually know when Lemon and Sweetie's birthdays are, just that they were born in the beginning of August and what year. So when I remember I celebrate their tinysaur awesomeness.

Happy 2nd Birthday my darling Lemondrop! You are a crazy, skeptical, adorable big bird in a tiny body. I can't wait to spend so many more years with you and your snuggly shenanigans.

What is this? 
IMG_20160805_114707249 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

Lemme see............
VID_20160805_114709696 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

OH, it's ME!! 
IMG_20160805_114701084 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## StarlingWings

Happy Second Birthday, little Lemondrop! You are such a precious little girl and I hope your day spoiled you to no end. 

:happybday:


----------



## FaeryBee

*​*


----------



## justmoira

*Happy Birthday Sweetie!*

Today we celebrate Sweetie's 3rd birthday. 
It's his fault, all of this. I couldn't resist that darling little face, that huge personality in that small body, just daring someone to care about him. Well I did, I took that plunge. I knew nothing about birds but I knew I had to take care of this ridiculous little man. And boy have I been rewarded time and time again. 
From the moment I met him and the first words that came out of my mouth - 
'Well aren't you a little sweetie!' 
I was done for.

Happy third birthday my darling Sweetie. Please let me spoil you for many more years!!

IMG_20160813_181930798 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20160813_181946768 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20160813_182102985 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## FaeryBee

*Moira,

The pictures you posted of Sweetie are simply priceless!

Happy Birthday, Darling Sweetie

Wishing you many many more birthdays to celebrate

​
*


----------



## mexicoandice

:birthday: Sweetie! May you have many more happy birthdays to come!

Those photos of him are just too much! I think I'll go crazy if I see anymore cute budgie pictures! :wacko: I think I need to take a break.


----------



## StarlingWings

Happy Birthday, little Sweetie! 

You certainly are a sweetie and clearly know how to get spoiled  

I hope you have many more happy years with your crazy handsome boy, Moira! 

:happybday: :clap: arty2:


----------



## aluz

I know I'm extremely late, but Happy belated Hatchday to Lemon arty3: arty2:
and Happy 3rd Birthday to Sweetie!! arty: :birthday:


----------



## justmoira

*He did what?!*

And now, from the latest episode of "Tails of our Lives" a preview from 'the confrontation'...

"Sweetie, you spent all our life savings? How could you??" 
received_10157331954380444 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## FaeryBee

*That's great! :laughing2:

I would call their "life savings" their "nest egg". *


----------



## aluz

Oh no, Sweetie is in trouble with his lady! hmy: 
I wonder what he got? A lifetime supply of millet, some super fancy exquisite swings or maybe a new mansion...


----------



## StarlingWings

Haha, that is a great caption! I guess Sweetie really wanted that new car! :laughing2:


----------



## mexicoandice

Oh no! Sweetie, how could you?!  Lemon looks like she is simply horrified! :laughing: Oh well, maybe she'll be happy when she sees all the millet Sweetie bought with the... millet.
(Really, budgies use millet as currency, didn't you know?)(And what else would Sweetie buy anyway?)


----------



## justmoira

*Lemon the trend setter*

Hello Ladies! Lemon is here to show you all yet another amazing bathing technique. Organic, of course, and for the budgie on the go, Lemon introduces the

*DILL 'SHOWER'*

Simply clip to the side of your lovely cage and run back and forth through it; you'll be cleaned up in a jiffy! 
Lemon, our darling model, shows you how below:

IMG_20160913_104404750 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20160913_104409788 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

Even boys can get in on the fun, as Sweetie shows here:

IMG_20160913_104413392 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20160913_104452370 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

See how she glows!

IMG_20160913_105917478 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

Even the most detailed budgie like Lemon can't find one spot missed!

IMG_20160913_105957217 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

And there you have it! For the busiest budgie on the go, try a Dill 'Shower' today!


----------



## StarlingWings

I love it! :laughing2: 

I'm glad that little Lemon (and Sweetie!) enjoyed the fabulous dill shower


----------



## RavensGryf

Adorable pics of Lemon and Sweetie. It's clear they love the wet dill. Belated happy birthday to Sweetie too !


----------



## Jedikeet

Aww, shame on me for missing Sweetie's 3rd birthday...so much belated Happy Birthday and I love these pix. My boy Oliver also leans like this against the bars and can't be distracted even when I lean close and ask him what he's doing. Sweetie is such a Cutie



justmoira said:


> Today we celebrate Sweetie's 3rd birthday.
> It's his fault, all of this. I couldn't resist that darling little face, that huge personality in that small body, just daring someone to care about him. Well I did, I took that plunge. I knew nothing about birds but I knew I had to take care of this ridiculous little man. And boy have I been rewarded time and time again.
> From the moment I met him and the first words that came out of my mouth -
> 'Well aren't you a little sweetie!'
> I was done for.
> 
> Happy third birthday my darling Sweetie. Please let me spoil you for many more years!!
> 
> IMG_20160813_181930798 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20160813_181946768 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20160813_182102985 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## aluz

That certainly is a great way to bathe and I'm glad Sweetie also took advantage of the dill shower!  
My budgie girls are also big fans of the veggie baths.


----------



## justmoira

*What's this?!*

Lemon and Sweetie are always exploring and checking out new things. For instance, my glasses:

IMG_20161008_102642848 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr
What are they? Why do they make everything look funny? Why can't Lemon grab them and throw them around like, ALL THE TIME? So many questions!

Also, what's the deal with hands? 
IMG_20161008_103125366 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr
Why are they like that? What's this hard bit? Why can't I pull it off? I WANNA PULL IT OFF!!!!!

BONUS: 
The cats, on the other hand, only like to explore one thing - A nap. 
IMG_20161007_101726518 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## FaeryBee

*Very cute! *


----------



## StarlingWings

They are adorable, Moira!


----------



## justmoira

*Just a random photo drop*

IMG_20161102_100927144 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20161031_090850250 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20161030_121723067 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20161013_084327513 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## FaeryBee

*Wonderful! I always love seeing Lemon and Sweetie!*


----------



## StarlingWings

Aw, they're beautiful! I love the feather collection, too


----------



## RavensGryf

Adorable new pics of Lemon and Sweetie, Moira!


----------



## aluz

I love the latest close ups of both Lemon and Sweetie!


----------



## justmoira

*New Year, New Pictures*

Here are some photos of Lemon and Sweetie just going about their day. I hope you like them.

IMG_20170114_112548219 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20170110_102215252 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20170104_102536352 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

My husband wants to use this one as the cover for the budgies' 90s rap album
IMG_20170103_125427791 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

My happy boy <3
IMG_20170103_125529753 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## FaeryBee

*Moira,
Lemon and Sweetie look like they are enjoying their day tremendously! :thumbsup:*


----------



## StarlingWings

They are adorable and clearly having great fun!  Love the photos! hoto:


----------



## RavensGryf

They're such little cuties Moira! Great pics as always .


----------



## justmoira

*Sweetie loves to sing*

Here is my latest video of Sweetie just generally being a happy boy. Lemon is also singing in the background, haha

[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHMxRuipuCQ"]Sweetie's a happy boy - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## FaeryBee

*Sweetie certainly is a very happy little fellow!
All my boys wanted to chirp along with him. 

I've merged this into your On-going Picture thread.
You can put all future pictures and videos in the same thread. *


----------



## justmoira

Thanks Deb. It's been a while and I'd forgotten about this thread -_-;;


----------



## Hunterkat

They are precious! I love the little "kissing" noises Sweetie is making when he's singing :biggrin1:


----------



## justmoira

*It's time for a nap on the naptop*

First we settle in on the warmed part
IMG_20170610_140246428 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

Then we completely zonk out 
IMG_20170611_191126_738 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## JRS

Very cute!
Maybe they're telling you, you need a break.


----------



## FaeryBee

*I think they are preparing to write their own love story!

Adorable pictures. *


----------



## StarlingWings

Aww, how cute  

Mallorn loves sitting on my computer too, although I think she likes how her feet sound when she steps on the keys more than the actual warm napping spot :laughing:


----------



## Cody

Cute picture, Lemon looks like she is standing guard over sleeping beauty, Sweetie:sleep1:


----------



## Hunterkat

So cute! :001_wub:


----------



## justmoira

*Good morning*

It's been a while so here are two pics from this morning!

1500476030061 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

1500476085361 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## StarlingWings

Both darlings are looking gorgeous!  What lovely portraits of them, Moira


----------



## FaeryBee

*Wonderful pictures of Lemon and Sweetie!*


----------



## vic1viking

Both of them are so cute. :cobalt::cobalt:


----------



## justmoira

*It's moulting time *

Sweetie's got pinnies so bad this moult I asked him if he was trying to be a hedgehog for Halloween

IMG_20171015_101707701 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## StarlingWings

Ohhh poor baby! Those are some bad pinnies :upset: 

I hope Sweetie gets through his moult very, very soon! :fingerx:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Poor little Sweetie. 

That one definitely qualifies as a "miserable molt" in my book.

I hope you feel better soon, little Sweetie.

xoxo*


----------



## Hunterkat

Poor Sweetie! Feel better soon little guy


----------



## JRS

hmy: Oh my, that’s an impressive crown of pinnies inch:
Poor little guy, bless him.


----------



## justmoira

Sweetie is almost pinnie free!

IMG_20171026_083041418 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

In other news, Lemon has discovered that the centre of the paper towel roll is *gasp!* hollow! Of course, this must be examined thoroughly.

IMG_20171026_083018346 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20171026_082458341 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

All clear everybirdie!

IMG_20171026_082754580 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## Hunterkat

I'm so happy Sweetie is pin free! And those pictures of Lemon are just too cute!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Great pictures and captions!
The one of "All Clear Everybirdie" made me laugh. :laughing2:*


----------



## justmoira

*Our ever 'helpful' Lemon*

Look just how helpful Lemon is pointing out this big design flaw that I didn't think of when I got the cart for their things! On one hand it's very cute. On the other, she was so thrilled about her little 'hidey hole' that I'm seriously worried she's aiming to make a nest. I think I'm going to have to try and figure out how to separate them for a while or something because they are already on a pretty tight light schedule (8amish to 6pm). On my next day off I'm going to do a full cage change too.

IMG_20171104_110118528 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## JRS

Hahaha, Oh my!:w00t::glare:

Well spotted little Ms Lemon - well spotted indeed :clap: inch:

She must think that Sweetie is looking extra handsome with his head of shiny new feathers.
Best of luck with reshuffle :fingerx:


----------



## justmoira

*Today for breakfast - Dill*

Dill is a favourite in our house, both for snacks and for baths! 
Lemon is more concerned about getting her good side for these photos though! 

IMG_20180207_085056163 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20180207_085100458 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20180207_085058391 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## FaeryBee

*I love seeing Lemon and Sweetie enjoying their dill. 
Lemon definitely looks as though she's posing for the photos and they are great!
Dill is a favorite of all of my birds as well. :thumbup:

I just now saw your previous post with Lemon in her little "hidey-hole" :laughing2:
That is priceless!*


----------



## justmoira

Don't even get me started on that 'hidey hole', Lemon is just terrible! :001_rolleyes:
I ended up covering the holes with a 3x5 card and tape, to which she screamed for two whole days about it


----------



## FaeryBee

*


justmoira said:



Don't even get me started on that 'hidey hole', Lemon is just terrible! :001_rolleyes:
I ended up covering the holes with a 3x5 card and tape, to which she screamed for two whole days about it

Click to expand...

:laughing: Well, you spoiled her fun for sure!*


----------



## Hunterkat

How dare you cover up her hidey-hole! 
I love the new pictures!


----------



## justmoira

*Annual Checkup*

Today the wee ones went for their physicals. Both are doing well except for the ever lasting battle with fatness.

Sweetie was a good boy and did everything the vet needed him to do with no protest:

IMG_20180704_182122927 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

Lemon, on the other hand...............
IMG_20180704_182127893 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

At least the vet thought it was funny :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Blingy

I'm sorry to laugh, but that is hilarious! You gotta love a bird with a mind of her own, right??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody

Oh boy, I can hear Lemon saying, "Come on up here you don't have to put up with this." :lol:

Cute pictures


----------



## Hunterkat

Oh my goodness, Lemon you naughty girl! How funny :laughing:


----------



## justmoira

*It's been a while so here's a few photos....*

IMG_20180828_112512501 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20180813_084904012 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20180807_144411420 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20180807_150052388 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20180802_101313610 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20180726_101337583 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## StarlingWings

Aww, they are absolutely gorgeous  Glad they're doing well!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Yay! :happy4:
I always love seeing pictures of Lemon and Sweetie and these are great. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Hunterkat

I love them! Such sweet pictures


----------



## justmoira

*The Fluffiest Budgie*

Sweetie and Lemon were just waking up from a nap on me when I managed to catch the most ridiculous picture just as Sweetie was readjusting his feathers:

IMG_20180930_172442934 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

hahahahaha I don't think I've ever seen such a fluffy budgie!


----------



## StarlingWings

Oh my goodness!!! He is positively ROTUND  :laughing: 

That's an excellent picture, Moira  It really brought a smile to my face, thank you!


----------



## Hunterkat

Oh my! Sweetie, that is ridiculous amounts of floof


----------



## JRS

HAHA :lol:
He looks like he’s been inflated! 
Oh my Sweetie. If we tied a string to a leg would you float like a balloon?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Love the picture of Sweetie all puffed up!! *


----------



## justmoira

If there's a hiding space, Lemon WILL find it

lemon so cheeky by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## Blingy

Aw, how adorable! Looks like you have a hide and seek champion there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BudgieFour

The pic of Sweetieborb... oh gosh I’m dying. I’m loving it! Also look at Lemon peeking out, so cute!


----------



## FaeryBee

*I have to admit I've never seen a budgie peeking out of pants leg before 
Too cute!*


----------



## Hunterkat

Lemon what are you doing, birds don't need pants!


----------

